# Just cleaning off the card



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Making room on my phone's memory card for more stuff. Maybe I've posted some of this, but here's some oddball stuff I found during my cleaning:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Now who is stalking Cletis? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Now who is stalking Cletis? :laughing:


I'm stalking Peter D. Whole other ball game, Bob. :whistling2:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'd still plug something into that.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

lol, yeah man, besides those melted buses, everything works right?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> I'd still plug something into that.


turn head than plug in, but would you trust it's GFI capability?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

360max said:


> turn head than plug in, but would you trust it's GFI capability?


 I might push the test button with the tip of a long screwdriver. :laughing: I did that to one really nasty looking GFCI and the thing blew out a stream of sparks.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I might push the test button with the tip of a long screwdriver. :laughing: I did that to one really nasty looking GFCI and the thing blew out a stream of sparks.


Sparks are actually the intentional sign for 'It's working' '


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Big John said:


> I'd still plug something into that.


But it wouldn't work. No power at the recep.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I like this one. I call it the sneaky Pete.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Push O' Matic. We got a bunch of those in stock from panel upgrades. Great for trouble calls.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> I like this one. I call it the sneaky Pete.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20798


well it works, right???


----------



## TitusCarnathan (Dec 6, 2012)

Let me guess this went to either a transformer or a light.

View attachment 20798


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


>



You need to learn the codes better.:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> You need to learn the codes better.:whistling2:


What is this 'codes' you speak of? :blink:


----------

